

Ask HN: Would you pay $3/yr for a bare-bones No-IP like service? - BWStearns

A buddy of mine was thinking about running a bunch of cli applications on a server at his home and just remoting into them so he never had to reconfigure anything. The hangup was the static-ip requirement or the need to subscribe to something like No-IP or DynDNS(at least $25&#x2F;yr).<p>I was wondering if anyone on HN would be interested in a barebones service that just tracked your dynamic IP&#x27;s current IP address and provided a one-liner way to call it to make remoting in easier.
======
lugg
No-ip services are free, and there are a lot of them.

So to answer your question bluntly, no, sorry.

Where did you get the 25/yr price from?

Never mind, found the lowest tier on dyndns was 25/yr. Who actually pays that?
:s

Check out [http://dnsdynamic.org/](http://dnsdynamic.org/) This is who I use
for my raspberry pi.

Setup with ddclient on debian based os: [http://blog.mivia.dk/free-dynamic-
dns-for-raspberry-pi/](http://blog.mivia.dk/free-dynamic-dns-for-raspberry-
pi/)

~~~
BWStearns
Thanks for the reply! I couldn't fully penetrate a lot of the marketing BS on
some of these sites so it wasn't clear what was "free" and if it required a
GUI client or some other thing capable of serving ads or whether the ads were
just on their site or what.

~~~
lugg
No worries, a few of the sites use guis, the one I have for my Mac has one,
its probably using no-ip. It installs a background CLI process that handles
the updating iirc

------
archagon
That's pretty cheap, but the question is, what can you offer that something
like [https://freedns.afraid.org](https://freedns.afraid.org) doesn't? (One
other point in their favor is that they're included by default in the DNS
service listing for my router and NAS. Not even sure you could add custom
ones.)

~~~
BWStearns
>> they're included by default in the DNS service listing for my router and
NAS.

Yeah, that would definitely be beyond the scope of bare-bones as it would
require cooperation with a bunch of router producing companies. I think a
previous poster adequately covered the reasons this is a no-go. Appreciate the
input though.

------
jonalmeida
This is a great idea that I've been think about myself.

Regarding your friend, he can still create 2 free host domains and runs DynDNS
updater [1] to change the IP address as it changes on his server.

[1]: [http://dyn.com/support/clients/](http://dyn.com/support/clients/)

